# Can't hide under the couch



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

...

The world seems strange,
close but somehow.. Distant
My movements, so clumsy
My sight
so dim,
I used to feel scared and 
I used to feel small
Now,

I'm big,

I'm

Hamsterball.

http://www.geocities.com/pets_hamsters/hamsterball.jpg


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I had a laugh at the last word


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I just find hamsterballs so fascinating... That really didn't sound right.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

:lol:


----------

